
I think bootstrapping might be impossible for non-programmers - knes
http://blog.thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2012/05/bootstrapping-should-i-learn-to-program/
======
itos84
I think also that if you are not a tech founder, you should learn this stuff.
Not in a complex way to be the best engineer, instead to understand the
concepts, so you can work with other developers and know what to ask for.

